# s4 ko4 turbo swap?



## g60swappedgti (Jun 5, 2005)

my turbos blew yesterday, the car is going in the shop tomorrow. i wanted to know if the k04 are a direct replacement? the car is under warranty i asked the mechanic if he could put k04s and run it threw the warranty company and he said as long as its a direct bolt on?


----------



## audis4boss (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: s4 ko4 turbo swap? (g60swappedgti)*

hey- yes direct bolt on, just pickup the intake piping from 034motorsport or just pickup a full kit and mounting hardware and you are good to go.


----------



## mazen... (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: s4 ko4 turbo swap? (g60swappedgti)*

if u replace the k04 instead of the k03 without the specific software,the car will goes to limp mode


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: s4 ko4 turbo swap? (mazen...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mazen...* »_if u replace the k04 instead of the k03 without the specific software,the car will goes to limp mode









Won't go into limp mode as long as there are no pre-existing limp mode causing problems.


----------



## g60swappedgti (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: s4 ko4 turbo swap? (GLS-S4)*

where is the cheapest place to get the ko4 intake pipes?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: s4 ko4 turbo swap? (g60swappedgti)*

It's not really a matter of cheapest as there are limited sources.
We know OEM and less expensive 034 Motorsports carry K04 inlet pipes, any other suppliers ?


----------



## HOOD RICK (Sep 1, 2008)

is there anything else you shuld change wen u do that swap?


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (HOOD RICK)*

When i blew my k03's i replaced them with k04s- absolutely no problems there! I still have my chip flashed with giac for the k03s.
Even though i can definitely reflash to 3+ stage this car still pulls like a beast - 
I would change the coolant sensor to the green cap version
make sure its synthetic oil, if you have the bones - change over to a rs4 clutch.
also it should be noted that I used the 034 motorsport replicas pipes and they are flash rusting - coating is not holding up


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (temagnus2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *temagnus2004* »_I used the 034 motorsport replicas pipes and they are flash rusting - coating is not holding up

Good to know. I used OEM K04 inlet pipes and coating is still mint including after winter driving.
Especially if your going to chip after K04's, recommend inspect common wear parts while drivetrain is out such as motor and trans mounts, oil leaks, TB Kit, etc.


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

check these guys out :

http://www.ctsturbo.com/produc....html


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (Jurjen)*

^ That is where I got my last pair of K04's
Clay @ CTS is a good guy to deal with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RBVRT (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

I would try and find stock rs4 inlet pipes. 
Ive used the 034 pipes on a s4 build I did last year with rs6 turbos.
The 034 pipes had to be ground out to fit properly and still has to be hammered on with a mallet...also the bolt holes didnt line up too good where they bolt to the head. 
They did work...but if I has to do it over I would have sourced some used rs4 inlet pipes for a better fit. 
anyway you do it...the car will rip


----------

